

Ask HN: Cloud storage without monthly fee per GB? - treelovinhippie

I'm looking into the costs for an upcoming startup that requires cloud hosting.<p>The problem is that each user will need to upload a set amount of 1.6GB of data per month (no more, no less). Calculating on Amazon S3 pricing after 4 years, it will have cost $237 to host only 80GB of data per user.<p>The data is continually aggregating so the monthly pricing model per GB is not a good idea.<p>Does anyone know of a reliable cloud host provider with API that charges per GB (but not per GB per month)?
======
pbnjay
Ditch the cloud and go "old-school" - a self-hosted or managed SAN/NAS.
Rackspace has 'em for example:
<http://www.rackspace.com/managed_hosting/services/storage/>

~~~
treelovinhippie
Apparently their pricing is $0.10 per GB per month, so the same issue. The
only other option they gave is going dedicated but we really want to avoiding
having to manage a dedicated server.

